
German universities scrap all tuition fees - ph0rque
http://www.thetimes.co.uk/tto/news/world/europe/article4213550.ece
======
mtmail
Related discussion from 3 months ago
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8394136](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8394136)

